
Pumpable Ice Technology - kw71
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pumpable_ice_technology
======
Sukotto
Would love to have something like this in some kind of portable vest. So long
as the cooling unit and battery pack are reasonably small, I could wear it
anytime I leave my house (it's 35+C here in Tokyo and uncomfortable)

~~~
Serow225
[https://coolshirt.com/](https://coolshirt.com/) is the industry standard for
continuous-use systems, take a look :)

~~~
fhood
huh, never seen those used anywhere outside of motorsports.

------
gepoch
Awesome.. I'm just reading Diamond Age by Neal Stephenson. This is pretty much
the technology that that they use to cool their 300KW sci-fi computers :)

------
lainga
_there are many trademark names for such coolant, like "Deepchill", “Beluga”,
“optim”, “flow”, “fluid”, “jel”, “binary”, “liquid”,[4] “maxim”, “whipped”,[5]
“bubble slurry”[6] ice_

What the hell? Can you get high off this stuff or something?

~~~
phendrenad2
I think listing out every brand-name (without even linking to a single one) is
just an example of what an unusual Wikipedia page this is, seemingly written
by one expert in the field, but without the editing standards one comes to
expect from Wikipedia.

~~~
lainga
Indeed, the apparently now-inactive _Swallow2011_.

------
nimbius
slurpee/icee machines use this as well. As an engine mechanic, ice pumping is
also used sometimes in refrigerated cargo trucks. Usually these trailers are
carrying certain chemicals that become percussive-sensitive (explosive) at
higher temperatures, but can be transported normally if chilled a little bit.

~~~
joezydeco
FCB (frozen carbonated beverages, the trade term for Slurpee/Icee) machines
are not under hydraulic pressure, though. There might be a small amount of air
pressure because of the beaters rotating on the mix.

------
panda888888
They're building an new subway system where I live. To dig the tunnels, they
first freeze the ground to stabilize it, and they use this system to do so.
That's neat!

------
mannykannot
Other applications:
[https://www.acitydiscount.com/restaurant_equipment/search.cf...](https://www.acitydiscount.com/restaurant_equipment/search.cfm?_faction=1&VNameFrag=frozen)
margarita machine

------
tzahola
>"Food liquid" or drink (a liquid that is specially prepared for human
consumption) is a part of the culture of human society and not only a
substance which addresses the basic human need to drink.

What a weird sentence!

~~~
teh_klev
Every sentence in that article is an act of wilful vandalism inflicted on the
english language.

~~~
phendrenad2
I love obscure pages like this... too technical to be removed, too obscure to
attract users who would edit the content into a more readable form.

